# Mechanische Tastatur Welche am ehesten? oder doch Rubberdome?



## Cyberian (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen ich glaube das ist mein erster Auftritt im Peripherieteil des Forums 

Ich spiele momentan mit einer MX518, mit der ich ziemlich zufrieden bin und einer mittlerweile sehr ausgeleierten Microsoft "ComfortCurveKeyboard2000 v1.0" Tastatur (bei der ich nicht mal weiß wie alt sie ist ^^).

Ich möchte nun auf eine neue Tastatur wechseln und tendiere zu einer mechanischen. In jedem Fall aber kann ich sagen, ich benötige kein Display und nicht umbedingt Beleuchtung.

Bei den mechanischen gefallen mir momentan die Steelseries 6GV2, und die Razer Black Widow (egal ob Normal oder Ultimate). Die Steelseries schein irgendwie "gamingtauglicher" zu sein wegen diesen MX Blacks und wohl auch leiser als die klickenden MX Blues der BlackWidows, außerdem bietet sie PS/2 also dieses berühte nKRO .
Alternativen bei den Rubberdomes oder wie ihr Pro's sie nennt ist die Sidewinder X4 weil günstig mit Licht und ohne Sinnlosschnickschnack ala Display und so wie bei der G510 z.B..

Jetzt meine Fragen:
1. Lohnt sich mechanisch wirklich, vor allem auch weil sie wohl ewig halten sollen, im Vergleich zu den erstmal günstigen wie x4. Außerdem natürlich wegen Gefühl beim Tippen usw.
2. Wenn mechanisch wiegroß sind die Unterschiede der Blue/Black Varianten vor allem auch was Lärm angeht, nerven z.B. die Blues andere über TS oder sogar Mitbewohner in anderen Zimmern?
3. Wie Wichtig ist PS/2 oder tut es eine gute USB mit 6KRO auch schon denn momentan habe ich ja schliesslich auch ne Tastatur mit USB.
4. Welche anderen mechanischen Tastaturen mit DE Layout könnt ihr noch empfehlen auch wenn sie sich stark von den o.g. unterscheiden.
5. Wenn doch Rubberdome tut es dann die X4 ?

Gruß und Danke Cyb


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Oktober 2011)

Zu 1.: Ja, eine mechanische Tastatur wird hier mehrfach gegenüber einer Rubberdome empfohlen. Darüber wurde hier schon viel geschrieben. Einfach mal durch die einschlägigen Threads wühlen.
Zu 2.: Im Büro, genau _jetzt_, tippe ich auf einer FILCO mit Cherry *Brown* Switches The Keyboard Company's FKBN105M/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, NKR, Tactile Action Keyboard. Meiner Schreibtischgegenüber zuliebe. Zu Hause im Hobbykeller ist die FILCO mit Cherry *Blue* Switches The Keyboard Company's FKBN105MC/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, NKR, Click Action Keyboard in Verwendung. Da stört das clicky Tastengeräusch niemanden. Siehe auch: Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital
Zu 3.: Verbinde die Tastatur wie Du möchtest. Wenn Du einen PS/2-Anschluss frei hast, warum soll dieser verstauben?
Zu 4.: FILCO Ten Keyless The Keyboard Company's FKBN88M/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, Keyboard (Cherry *Black*/*Brown*/*Blue* Switches)
Zu 5.: Wenn denn _wirklich_ Gummimatte, dann ja.


----------



## Cyberian (14. Oktober 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Zu 1.: Ja, eine mechanische Tastatur wird hier mehrfach gegenüber einer Rubberdome empfohlen. Darüber wurde hier schon viel geschrieben. Einfach mal durch die einschlägigen Threads wühlen.
> Zu 2.: Im Büro, genau _jetzt_, tippe ich auf einer FILCO mit Cherry *Brown* Switches The Keyboard Company's FKBN105M/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, NKR, Tactile Action Keyboard. Meiner Schreibtischgegenüber zuliebe. Zu Hause im Hobbykeller ist die FILCO mit Cherry *Blue* Switches The Keyboard Company's FKBN105MC/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, NKR, Click Action Keyboard in Verwendung. Da stört das clicky Tastengeräusch niemanden. Siehe auch: Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital
> Zu 3.: Verbinde die Tastatur wie Du möchtest. Wenn Du einen PS/2-Anschluss frei hast, warum soll dieser verstauben?
> Zu 4.: FILCO Ten Keyless The Keyboard Company's FKBN88M/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, Keyboard (Cherry *Black*/*Brown*/*Blue* Switches)
> Zu 5.: Wenn denn _wirklich_ Gummimatte, dann ja.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort allerdings finde ich die Filco für eine "ganz einfach Tastatur" ohne Zusatzfunktionen mit über 100€ zu teuer, die Razer Black Widow oder Steelseries bekommt man für ca. 80. Außerdem gibt es die Filco bei keinem deutschen Shop, möchte nicht wirklich eine Tastatur in UK bestellen.
Kannst Du was zu den Unterschieden beim Spiel und Tippgefühl sagen zwischen Blue, Brown und Black oder ist alles gleichwertig bzw sehr ähnlich. Ich spiele viel FPS, teilweise RPGs aber keine MMORPGs und teilweise Strategie.

Edit: Sorry haben eben gesehen, dass Dein Shoplink ein deutsche Shop ist, aber 150€ Wow. Lese mir da mal die Switchvergleiche durch gleich 

Danke


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Oktober 2011)

Bitte, gern geschehen 
Die Investition in ein _richtig_ gutes Tastenbrett lohnt sich. Um im Bild zu bleiben: Nicht umsonst habe ich _zwei_ FILCO's.


----------



## Cyberian (14. Oktober 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Bitte, gern geschehen
> Die Investition in ein _richtig_ gutes Tastenbrett lohnt sich. Um im Bild zu bleiben: Nicht umsonst habe ich _zwei_ FILCO's.



Ok verstehe das schon ist wie immer, "You get what you Pay for.", aber über 100€ finde ich schon irgendwie zu krass, weil es kein Licht, keine Makros usw. hat. Im Vergleich zu dem Steelseries ist das so viel "schlechter" oder auch in Ordnung oder würdest du die Blue von Razer den Black Dingern vom Steelseries vorziehen?


----------



## turbosnake (14. Oktober 2011)

Dann hol dir eine Déck. Die hat mehr als die Filcos.

Die Razer ist schlecht.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe auf der Steelseries und der BlackWidow probegetippt und fand die Steelseries besser, da ich vor allem Shooter spiele sind mir die blacks lieber als die blues. Letztendlich habe ich dann zur Tt eSports Meka G1 gegriffen, deren kleiner Bruder die Meka (~80€) wäre vielleicht auchmal einen Blick wert.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Oktober 2011)

Cyberian schrieb:


> ...kein Licht, keine Makros...


 Licht?
*->* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Makros?
Sehr sinnvoll bei Office-Anwendungen.


----------



## Gazelle (14. Oktober 2011)

Wie ist die Reihenfolge bei der lautstärke? Borwn ist das leiseste oder?
Red?
Blue?

Und welche haben härteren Anschlag und welche weicheren?


----------



## turbosnake (14. Oktober 2011)

Alle sind leiser als die Blues, der Rest müsste gleichlaut sein.
Blacks sind härter als Reds.
Blues sind haben ein Click-Geräusch und Browns nicht.


----------



## s|n|s (14. Oktober 2011)

Cyberian schrieb:


> ich benötige kein Display und nicht umbedingt Beleuchtung.
> 
> Bei  den mechanischen gefallen mir momentan die Steelseries 6GV2, und die  Razer Black Widow (egal ob Normal oder Ultimate). Die Steelseries schein  irgendwie "gamingtauglicher" zu sein wegen diesen MX Blacks und wohl  auch leiser als die klickenden MX Blues der BlackWidows, außerdem bietet  sie PS/2 also dieses berühte nKRO .
> Alternativen bei den  Rubberdomes oder wie ihr Pro's sie nennt ist die Sidewinder X4 weil  günstig mit Licht und ohne Sinnlosschnickschnack ala Display und so wie  bei der G510 z.B..
> ...


 
1) wer die wahl hat hat den spass oder wie sagt man?
2) meine mechanischen sind lauter als meine alte g11. am lautesten  werden blaue MX sein. Blaue MX klicken im Schalter jeder Taste. Alle  anderen sind gleichlaut, denn da macht nur der Aufschlag der  Tasten-Abdeckung auf dem PCB ein Geräusch.
3) NKRO ist nicht wichtig. 6KRO über USB reicht völlig aus. Auch bei  einer sogenannten 2KRO Bürotastatur wie einer cherry g80 habe ich noch  keinen Unterschied feststellen können.

3  Tasten + ein Shift oder Alt gleichzeitig sind die Regel. Auch in FPS.  Das sind 3 Tasten gleichzeitig + Modifier. Gaming Tastaturen sind  optimiert bei den WASD Tasten, aber trotzdem 2KRO. Kombinationen, die  nicht klappen sind YXC zum Beispiel. Die benutzt aber keiner. Das KRO  gibt, weil diese 3 Tasten gleichzeitig nicht funktionieren nur 2KRO für  diese Tastatur an.

Also ist 2KRO für eine Blackwidow völlig in Ordnung.

4) cherry g80-3000, DAS Keyboard Professional, Filco Majestouch 2
5) mit der Sidewinder X4 sind viele sehr zufrieden. Soweit ich das in  Erinnerung habe hat sie auch 6KRO über USB. Dazu ist sie sehr günstig  neu zu haben.

Der Markt an gebrauchten Tastaturen ist sehr groß. Kaufen sich  Tastaturen um sie auszuprobieren und stoßen sie dann wieder ab. Auf die  Gefahr, dass ich mich wiederhole, eine gebrauchte cherry g80 mit  schwarzen MX ist für 10,-€ in Foren oder bei ebay zu haben. Bei Bedenken  wegen Hygiene, desinfizieren kann man mit Brennspiritus vom  Drogeriemarkt. Damit habe ich auch angefangen.



Cyberian schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort allerdings finde  ich die Filco für eine "ganz einfach Tastatur" ohne Zusatzfunktionen mit  über 100€ zu teuer, die Razer Black Widow oder Steelseries bekommt man  für ca. 80.


 
Schnickschnack wie Beleuchtung und Makrotasten braucht auch kein Mensch und damit rechtfertigen "Gaming" Hersteller ihre abartigen Preise.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Oktober 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Schnickschnack wie Beleuchtung und Makrotasten braucht auch kein Mensch und damit rechtfertigen "Gaming" Hersteller ihre abartigen Preise.


 
Siehe meinen Post -> #8 Und was nicht dran/drin ist, kann auch nicht kaputt gehen bzw. Probleme bereiten. Gerade in Sachen Makros gibt's schon einige Threads.


----------



## Cyberian (14. Oktober 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Licht?
> *->*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also ich weiß nicht warum du schreibst Makros sehr sinnvoll bei Office Anwendungen (ausser du meinst Officemakros die ich aber nicht meinte ich rede von Makrotasten) ich habe nie gesagt, dass die Tastatur hauptsächlich als Officetastatur dienen soll...
Ich suche ne Tastatur zum Spielen und wenn mir eine Tastatur, die billiger ist, z.B. Licht und oder Makrotasten bietet, finde ich das einer Überlegung Wert. Ich bin jedenfalls keine Sekretärin und werde bestimmt nicht 150€ für eine Tastatur ausgeben, mit der man "nur" tippen kann. Das Geld, das ich spare wenn ich eine für 80 kaufe, stecke ich lieber in andere Hardware. 
Ich finde 80-100€ muss reichen für ne Tastatur und da gibt es auch schon einige mechanische in der Preisklasse. 
Wenn ich aber die Wahl zwischen einer besseren, ohne Licht und Makros, aber in der gleichen Preisklasse, wie eine mit diesen Funktionen, hätte würde ich die Bessere nehmen, denn wie in meinem ersten Post beschrieben sind diese Funktionen alleine für mich kein Kaufargument. Ansonsten hätte ich einfach direkt die Sidewinder X4 gekauft.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Oktober 2011)

Beleuchtung ist unnötig, genauso Makros, mich nerven die Tasten M1-M5 mehr als sie nutzen.


----------



## Cyberian (14. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Beleuchtung ist unnötig, genauso Makros, mich nerven die Tasten M1-M5 mehr als sie nutzen.



Ja wie gesagt ich sehe das auch so, wenn es was Besseres zum gleichen Preis gibt, ohne Makros und Licht usw. nehme ich das Bessere, daher habe ich die Steelseries ja auch ins Auge gefasst. Gibt es denn etwas vergleichbares zur Steelseries oder vielleicht sogar etwas besseres im Bereich bis ca. 100€, denn wenn das nicht der Fall ist dann werde ich die wohl nehmen. Es sei denn irgendwer hier sagt die MX Black sollte man nicht nehmen ^^.

Edit was ist z.B. mit der Zowie Celeritas die hätte Mx Brown wäre die deutlich besser die 6gv2?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Oktober 2011)

Cyberian schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht warum du schreibst Makros sehr sinnvoll bei Office Anwendungen (ausser du meinst Officemakros die ich aber nicht meinte ich rede von Makrotasten) ich habe nie gesagt, dass die Tastatur hauptsächlich als Officetastatur dienen soll...
> Ich suche ne Tastatur zum Spielen und wenn mir eine Tastatur, die billiger ist, z.B. Licht und oder Makrotasten bietet, finde ich das einer Überlegung Wert. Ich bin jedenfalls keine Sekretärin und werde bestimmt nicht 150€ für eine Tastatur ausgeben, mit der man "nur" tippen kann. Das Geld, das ich spare wenn ich eine für 80 kaufe, stecke ich lieber in andere Hardware.
> Ich finde 80-100€ muss reichen für ne Tastatur und da gibt es auch schon einige mechanische in der Preisklasse.
> Wenn ich aber die Wahl zwischen einer besseren, ohne Licht und Makros, aber in der gleichen Preisklasse, wie eine mit diesen Funktionen, hätte würde ich die Bessere nehmen, denn wie in meinem ersten Post beschrieben sind diese Funktionen alleine für mich kein Kaufargument. Ansonsten hätte ich einfach direkt die Sidewinder X4 gekauft.


 Schon mal auf einer FILCO 'rumgehämmert?
Makro's Tastenbrett <-> Office war mit einem  gemeint. _Selbstverständlich_ kann ich hier differenzieren.
Steck' die "gesparte" Kohle in "andere" Hardware. Eine FILCO wird Generationen von "anderer" Hardware überdauern und dann noch Freude wie am ersten Tag bereiten. Qualität hat ihren Preis.


----------



## Cyberian (14. Oktober 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Schon mal auf einer FILCO 'rumgehämmert?
> Makro's Tastenbrett <-> Office war mit einem  gemeint. _Selbstverständlich_ kann ich hier differenzieren.
> Steck' die "gesparte" Kohle in "andere" Hardware. Eine FILCO wird Generationen von "anderer" Hardware überdauern und dann noch Freude wie am ersten Tag bereiten. Qualität hat ihren Preis.


 Nein habe noch nicht darauf rumgehämmert, wüsste nicht mal wo ich die testen könnte. Die Filco finde ich bei Geizhals nur 1 mal gelistet für deutsche Shops. Außerdem wäre da noch Dein Shop den du verlinkt hast. 
Sollte vorhin auch nicht böse gemeint sein mit den Makros bitte nicht falsch verstehen freue mich über jeden Tip.
Ich frage mich nur immer noch welche Alternative würdest Du mir vorschlagen wenn es nicht deine Filco wird, denn die liegt wirklich ausserhalb meines Limits.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (14. Oktober 2011)

Wie bereits gesagt die Tt eSports Meka liegt preislich auch sehr nahe an der steelSeries (~10€ teurer meine ich), die hat auch MX blacks.


----------



## Cyberian (14. Oktober 2011)

Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Wie bereits gesagt die Tt eSports Meka liegt preislich auch sehr nahe an der steelSeries (~10€ teurer meine ich), die hat auch MX blacks.



Nachdem Amazon.de gerade die Steelseries mit deutschem Layout auf Lager und plötzlich sehr günstig hat 64,10 habe ich sie gerade bestellt, kann sie ja testen und zur Not geht sie zurück.

Danke an alle die geantwortet habenwerde dann berichten wie sie mir zusagt.

Gruß Cyb


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Oktober 2011)

Cyberian schrieb:


> Sollte vorhin auch nicht böse gemeint sein mit den Makros bitte nicht falsch verstehen freue mich über jeden Tip. Ich frage mich nur immer noch welche Alternative würdest Du mir vorschlagen wenn es nicht deine Filco wird, denn die liegt wirklich ausserhalb meines Limits.


 Schon O.K.
Mit der Steelseries hast Du im Rahmen des Dir preislich möglichen einen guten Kauf getätigt. Die nächste wird dann eine FILCO...  Berichte dann, ob und wie's gefällt.


----------



## moparcrazy (15. Oktober 2011)

Da Du von ner Rubberdome umsteigst, gib IHR zeit! Das heißt gib Deinen  Fingern zeit sich zu gewöhnen. Kann schon bis zu 2 Wochen dauern aber  danach willst Du nie wieder ne Rubberdome anfassen.


----------



## OctoCore (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich nutze die softwarelosen, stromausfall- und resetresistenten Makrofähigkeiten meiner "Gamer"-Tastatur und meiner "Gamer"-Maus immer und überall und möchte sie nicht mehr missen. Außer in Games. Da habe ich sie noch nie benutzt.


----------



## s|n|s (15. Oktober 2011)

Cyberian schrieb:


> Nachdem Amazon.de gerade die Steelseries mit deutschem Layout auf Lager und plötzlich sehr günstig hat 64,10 habe ich sie gerade bestellt, kann sie ja testen und zur Not geht sie zurück.
> 
> Danke an alle die geantwortet habenwerde dann berichten wie sie mir zusagt.
> 
> Gruß Cyb


 
Nettes Teil. Bilder und Feedback ist gerne gesehen! Viel Spass damit!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. Oktober 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> ...Kann schon bis zu 2 Wochen dauern aber  danach willst Du nie wieder ne Rubberdome anfassen.


 Yep.
Seit mir nur noch Mechs unter die Griffel kommen, habe ich eine *GMA* -> "Gummi Matten Allergie"


----------



## CamperInDaBase (19. Januar 2012)

Hab auch die Steelseries und bin recht zufrieden!

Die beste Tastatur die ich bis jetzt hatte vom schreibgefühl!

Einziger Minus Punkt ist die Beschichtung der Tasten, die sich bei mir nach 2 Monaten in eine glänzende oberfläche verwandelt.

Auch die beschriftung der Tasten wird dunkler, da sich die dunkle beschichtete Oberfläche auflöst.

Werd die wohl auch gegen ne TT tauschen, sofern sie mir gefällt. Ansonsten tausche ich die nächsten 2 Jahre bis der Arzt kommt


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Januar 2012)

Und warum gräbst du nen 3 Monate alten Thread raus??


----------



## CamperInDaBase (19. Januar 2012)

weils ne porno tastatur is  

Das muss gewürdigt werden^^


----------



## moparcrazy (20. Januar 2012)

CamperInDaBase schrieb:


> Einziger Minus Punkt ist die Beschichtung der Tasten, die sich bei mir nach 2 Monaten in eine glänzende oberfläche verwandelt.
> 
> Auch die beschriftung der Tasten wird dunkler, da sich die dunkle beschichtete Oberfläche auflöst.


 Da ist keine Beschichtung drauf, das glänzen kommt vom Kunststoff selbst. Die Verfärbung der Beschriftung ist bei gelaserte Key's leider "normal" und liegt am Füllmaterial das mit Hautfett oder anderen Substanzen reagiert.


----------

